
Martin Shkreli denied minimum security camp, sent to federal prison - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/pharma-bro-martin-shkreli-gets-sent-to-federal-prison-in-new-jersey.html
======
nodesocket
When the news uses "Pharma Bro" in their headlines and plays into the outrage
you know he is not getting a fair deal. Martin is learning a valuable lesson
about staying low profile when successful. Shkreli was a scapegoat mostly
because of his public/social media persona, cockiness, and arrogance. Bene
vixit, qui bene latuit— "He lives well who conceals himself well."

Meanwhile the bankers that led to the financial meltdown get no jail time,
many still are executives earning tens of millions in salaries.

~~~
hourislate
He got bent over. Perhaps he did not have enough money or influence to
overcome this predicament. His punishment seems quite severe considering the
scandals and lack of justice over the last few years (e.x Elizabeth Holmes,
HSBC, JPM, etc).

